# Sticky  2022 Arkansas season



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

Almost time, let’s get the party started. Got 1/2” rain last night here in Crawford Co. I know it’s still early but I’m itchin to look


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Everything's looking good! Going out in the morning. Good luck y'all!!!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Went out to a couple spots.... notta!! Looking right...idk


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

1” or more of rain coming. Setting us up for some morel goodness. Hard to be patient but it’s coming


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Ruby-throated Hummingbird seen in Drasco on the 19th. Should be real soon.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Come on Arkansas! You're up to bat next😀


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Wow wow wow... Getting Exciting Man🤠✌
Howdy @Sir kayakalot 
Can you Soon...
Post Us some pictures of what your Trees and Woods are looking like 
Thank You Sir


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

wade said:


> Wow wow wow... Getting Exciting Man🤠✌
> Howdy @Sir kayakalot
> Can you Soon...
> Post Us some pictures of what your Trees and Woods are looking like
> Thank You Sir


I’m in the northwest corner of the state. My pear and plum and peach trees are blooming. Some may apples are just starting to come up. Red buds are not doing anything yet. Asparagus is up in my garden


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Sir kayakalot said:


> I’m in the northwest corner of the state. My pear and plum and peach trees are blooming. Some may apples are just starting to come up. Red buds are not doing anything yet. Asparagus is up in my garden


Hmmm ... No Redbuds yet... Very interesting


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

Redbuds are just beginning to bud here in North-central Ar. and no mayapples emerging here either. I’m so ready!! I did notice however that the ticks are out on the prowl already 🙄.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Jbarr said:


> Redbuds are just beginning to bud here in North-central Ar. and no mayapples emerging here either. I’m so ready!! I did notice however that the ticks are out on the prowl already 🙄.


Thank you @Jbarr for Reporting In, with this important information


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

Jbarr said:


> Redbuds are just beginning to bud here in North-central Ar. and no mayapples emerging here either. I’m so ready!! I did notice however that the ticks are out on the prowl already 🙄.


You’re welcome 😉


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Thank god the ticks survived...whew.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

r0ck3m333 said:


> Thank god the ticks survived...whew.





r0ck3m333 said:


> Thank god the ticks survived...whew.


If you’re going to be a smart ass, you at least need to be smart. If not your just an ass 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Oh I'm smart


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

r0ck3m333 said:


> Oh I'm smart


🤣🤣😘


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Yall in Arkansas are hush hush around morel season I've noticed through the years..


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

r0ck3m333 said:


> Yall in Arkansas are hush hush around morel season I've noticed through the years..


Well of course. We can’t tell all of our business 🤪


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

r0ck3m333 said:


> Yall in Arkansas are hush hush around morel season I've noticed through the years..


“Yall in Arkansas”, 🤔 what part of the country are you tromping through?


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

I'm in KC where there are so many we can share the wealth.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

r0ck3m333 said:


> I'm in KC where there are so many we can share the wealth.


Lucky & smart 🤪


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

A good friend I work with ( who is almost 70 and should be retired but is a total badass) has family in Arkansas and travels there regularly. I use his info to start my season up here in Kansas City. Yall are definitely another breed. Masters of the Ozarks😁


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Went to both my early spots. Everything looks good, but early still. May apples just coming up n not even up in most spots. I do know some have been found in Pike county. Need a little more rain I think.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

My red buds are just opening up here in north Crawford county. Wednesday rain


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

Won’t be long but it’s the waiting part that has me on edge 🤪. Wishing you all a long and BOUNTIFUL season. Happy & safe hunting.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

r0ck3m333 said:


> A good friend I work with ( who is almost 70 and should be retired but is a total badass) has family in Arkansas and travels there regularly. I use his info to start my season up here in Kansas City. Yall are definitely another breed. Masters of the Ozarks😁


I’ll take that as a compliment 😉. Even though I am actually a born & raised Texan that happened to move to the Ozarks. Good luck to you! Watch out for ticks!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy Yall...
Wade here...
Come on up and join in Our Indiana Conversation with us...








Picture from last year


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

In my circle of Hunters we have a spot we call tick city. Let's just say you move fast and at the end you learn who your "real good" buddies are 😆.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Finally!!!! Montgomery County yesterday. Found 17. Fr






























om baby's to almost to old. Crazy season for sure. My buddy in Kansas found his first yesterday also. Found 3 in Yell County today. Very fresh.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

glassman said:


> Finally!!!! Montgomery County yesterday. Found 17. Fr
> View attachment 41461
> View attachment 41460
> View attachment 41461
> ...


Fits right along with the rest of the crazy happening these days! Enjoy!


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

Marion County on the map!


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

Oops uploaded the same pic twice, not quite such how but anyway... who doesn’t like looking at morels? 😋😉


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Beautiful! Great finds!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Jbarr said:


> Oops uploaded the same pic twice, not quite such how but anyway... who doesn’t like looking at morels? 😋😉


You're not the only one. I see it repeatedly and know that it has been complained about in the past. Sometimes it seems to be fixed, other times not.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Impressive haul I can't wait to see my first one this year I bet they tasted good😁


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

emarler said:


> Beautiful! Great finds!





r0ck3m333 said:


> Impressive haul I can't wait to see my first one this year I bet they tasted good😁


Thanks! Indeed they did 😋! I was very surprised to have found any the size they were. Many small ones in my spots on our farm. I went to check a spot that sits up on our tallest hillside and they were just babies. The ones in the picture above were in one of the lowest spots. Just when I think I’ve got it kind of figured turned out, turns out I don’t know squat. 🤪


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

That's real similar to how our morels grow here in Kansas City. When we come up to a new patch and we find really small babies I will immediately Point people downhill or Downstream to a lower spot where most likely we will find much larger mushrooms from the same grouping. I'm still kind of surprised that people haven't been posting pictures of the half free morels yet and basically just hopping right into the yellows....


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

r0ck3m333 said:


> That's real similar to how our morels grow here in Kansas City. When we come up to a new patch and we find really small babies I will immediately Point people downhill or Downstream to a lower spot where most likely we will find much larger mushrooms from the same grouping.


Any ideas as to why this is the case?


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

It has something to do with the water and the ground temperatures may be even soil composition at the bottom versus the top but it definitely is a repeatable pattern that I see every year. Also anytime I find a slope that has tree roots poking out similar to stair stepping ( partially exposed ) is also something very important to look for. We also use the trick backwards when we find big ones to help point us to where the babies are going to be.


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Interesting! Thanks for sharing your insights, I love that there is so much to discover in this hobby.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Don't forget if you're going to a spot that you don't know if they are there or not you should go with more than one person or you probably won't find them. Most solo success stems from already knowing where the mushroom spots are. I would even suggest not splitting up too much as well because your teammates can help you not step on mushrooms.


----------



## qercus (Apr 26, 2019)

r0ck3m333 said:


> That's real similar to how our morels grow here in Kansas City. When we come up to a new patch and we find really small babies I will immediately Point people downhill or Downstream to a lower spot where most likely we will find much larger mushrooms from the same grouping. I'm still kind of surprised that people haven't been posting pictures of the half free morels yet and basically just hopping right into the yellows....


Bingo!


----------



## madelsnapp (Apr 13, 2021)

Spotted my first ones of the season yesterday, finally! 

















3 small ones on a south facing slope, after some overnight rain with a cool front and temperatures in the high 70s the day before. Found them about 5 feet from where I found my first ones last year. 
Benton county, near the Missouri border

Only my second year of serious hunting and it feels like I know what I’m doing now! Although I laugh at myself as I was thinking this season felt sooo late, only to look and see I found my first ones last year on April 7.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Well it's a good thing that you've now learned that they grow back in the same spots that you found them the year before now you have to expand on that knowledge and push further into the unknown, good job!😁


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Well found 4 in pike County yesterday and 5 in garland today.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't know why it's doubling the pics.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

Nice finds glassman. I’ve been looking hard this week and have yet to find the first one here in north Crawford county


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

r0ck3m333 said:


> Don't forget if you're going to a spot that you don't know if they are there or not you should go with more than one person or you probably won't find them. Most solo success stems from already knowing where the mushroom spots are. I would even suggest not splitting up too much as well because your teammates can help you not step on mushrooms.


Most of the time I hunt solo on our 436 acre farm. I have quite a few spots but have not looked everywhere I’ve wanted to. Unfortunately my husband doesn’t share my mushroom hunting passion 🙄. The few lady friends I have are much older (60+ and aren’t able to walk up and down these hills) and the ones about my age are either working their animals on their farms, building fence, gardening, or off doing catch up things. It would be nice to have someone accompany me all time because I hunt mushrooms year round. But 99% of the time it’s just old Blue, my pistol, & I. It sucks but I’m hunting mushrooms anyway lol.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

glassman said:


> Well found 4 in pike County yesterday and 5 in garland today.
> View attachment 41540
> 
> View attachment 41541
> ...


I’ll be hunting Polk county tomorrow!


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

I am lucky enough to hunt with my twin brother and my wife with her son who just turned 19. I couldn't imagine hunting alone. I would get stuck in one spot for way too long and probably step on or miss important finds.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

r0ck3m333 said:


> I am lucky enough to hunt with my twin brother and my wife with her son who just turned 19. I couldn't imagine hunting alone. I would get stuck in one spot for way too long and probably step on or miss important finds.


It’s ok, I’m used to it. Best thing is, whatever I say or tell old Blue, he won’t be repeating and even if he’s mad at me, he won’t be telling anyone about my spots. Can’t find a friend better than that 🤣.


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

r0ck3m333 said:


> I am lucky enough to hunt with my twin brother and my wife with her son who just turned 19. I couldn't imagine hunting alone. I would get stuck in one spot for way too long and probably step on or miss important finds.





Jbarr said:


> It’s ok, I’m used to it. Best thing is, whatever I say or tell old Blue, he won’t be repeating and even if he’s mad at me, he won’t be telling anyone about my spots. Can’t find a friend better than that 🤣.


I'm ok with it also, only for me no old Blue. Instead, a .45 caliber handgun with an extra mag, bear spray, a folding tactical knife, and a satellite communicator in case of emergency (I hunt in the remote mountains of Idaho). While I absolutely love hiking/hunting with others, I'm a textbook introvert, so I find great joy in (and often prefer) spending time alone in the great outdoors. That, and for whatever reason my friends don't seem to think morel mushroom hunting should be their only priority in the spring (this I do not understand).


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Just do what I do and tell them that it's super fun and easy and then once you get out work them until they can't walk anymore haha. Only the Strong Survive!


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

emarler said:


> I'm ok with it also, only for me no old Blue. Instead, a .45 caliber handgun with an extra mag, bear spray, a folding tactical knife, and a satellite communicator in case of emergency (I hunt in the remote mountains of Idaho). While I absolutely love hiking/hunting with others, I'm a textbook introvert, so I find great joy in (and often prefer) spending time alone in the great outdoors. That, and for whatever reason my friends don't seem to think morel mushroom hunting should be their only priority in the spring (this I do not understand).


What? Hunting morels not a priority? I think you need to reconsider your friends, apparently they are off their rockers! 🤪🤪


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Well I just had to go west. We found right at 200 in Oklahoma today.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

glassman said:


> Well I just had to go west. We found right at 200 in Oklahoma today.
> View attachment 41574


Talk about drool factor! 🤤🤤🤤
Wow!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Jbarr said:


> Most of the time I hunt solo on our 436 acre farm. I have quite a few spots but have not looked everywhere I’ve wanted to. Unfortunately my husband doesn’t share my mushroom hunting passion 🙄. The few lady friends I have are much older (60+ and aren’t able to walk up and down these hills) and the ones about my age are either working their animals on their farms, building fence, gardening, or off doing catch up things. It would be nice to have someone accompany me all time because I hunt mushrooms year round. But 99% of the time it’s just old Blue, my pistol, & I. It sucks but I’m hunting mushrooms anyway lol.


I have never had a problem with any other human out in any timber in numerous states. The problems are in the cities. Maybe times are changing as the older farmers and rural folks get fewer. That and the general lack of respect for others that some social networks seem to foster. I worry more about slipping and breaking a leg out in the middle of nowhere. Of course with cells it is getting rarer all the time to hunt places without service. That being said I do carry in in some places I used to not worry about. That and not being young enough any more to run. Good luck on your hunts. I wish my cat would take to it like old Blue must, she has a mean growl.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

We went from Montgomery County (home) to the north part, to garland, back home, to pike, back to Montgomery County. And I mean we stopped all over the place n walked many miles, but only came out with 16 total. 2 or 3 here. 1 over there, 4 or 5 over yonder and a few more way out there. All nice n fresh. Good size too. Only took a picture. Lots and lots of rain!!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Found 9 more today in Clark County. Sorry no pics. To much rain to take the phone out....lol. I do have this 1. Just finished eating. Baja shrimp n morels over angel hair! Awesome!!!


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

kb said:


> I have never had a problem with any other human out in any timber in numerous states. The problems are in the cities. Maybe times are changing as the older farmers and rural folks get fewer. That and the general lack of respect for others that some social networks seem to foster. I worry more about slipping and breaking a leg out in the middle of nowhere. Of course with cells it is getting rarer all the time to hunt places without service. That being said I do carry in in some places I used to not worry about. That and not being young enough any more to run. Good luck on your hunts. I wish my cat would take to it like old Blue must, she has a mean growl.


I also fear getting hurt, I am often where no one knows where to look for me. My biggest fear is being snake bit. I do not have cell service on most of the land that I hunt. Old Blue unfortunately will not kill a snake 🙄, he steers far away from them. He’s more like a chicken than a dog in that situation. I’m not really worried about encountering any humans were I hunt. All private land and we communicate well with one another. Guess some bonehead could venture out that way, but it probably wouldn’t be a wise choice on their behalf. I’ll be 50 next year so I’m not a spring chick myself. Wishing you a safe and bountiful year of mushroom hunting. 😉


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I would say to monitor Old Blue's behavior and attitude, and it he avoids a certain area, you should too. I've encountered snakes a time or two while I was out shroom hunting. I only noticed them because I saw the grass wiggling as it crawled away from me as fast as it could!


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

shroomsearcher said:


> I would say to monitor Old Blue's behavior and attitude, and it he avoids a certain area, you should too. I've encountered snakes a time or two while I was out shroom hunting. I only noticed them because I saw the grass wiggling as it crawled away from me as fast as it could!


For sure. I truly believe old Blue saved my 2 y/o grandson from being snake bit. My husband and grandson went to hay cows. When he pulled out in his tractor from under the lean to of his shop, Old Blue was looking at the ground barking. They were gone for almost an hr and when they returned Blue was still there barking at something on the ground. So my husband went over to see what all the barking was about, it was a baby snake (which he killed because he is terrified of snakes). He calls me to come look and see what kind of snake I thought it was. It was a baby pygmy rattlesnake. As I was looking at it, I saw another, and another. We ended up killing 11 newly born pygmies and about an hr later the mother. If it weren’t for old Blue, I think that day would have ended on a bad note. Luckily we’ll never know.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

Found a few today


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice! Is that asparagus wild or home grown?


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

shroomsearcher said:


> Nice! Is that asparagus wild or home grown?


Out of the garden


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

And it sautés nicely with the shrooms


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

YUM!


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

Picked under cedars.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice! Those look primo!


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

glassman said:


> Found 9 more today in Clark County. Sorry no pics. To much rain to take the phone out....lol. I do have this 1. Just finished eating. Baja shrimp n morels over angel hair! Awesome!!!
> View attachment 41882


Looks DELICIOUS! 😋😋


----------



## supplyguy1973 (Mar 19, 2014)

Jbarr said:


> View attachment 42052
> Picked under cedars.


Some of my best spots are in cedars


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Apr 9, 2018)

What do y’all think? Are we going to have another flush after this rain or is it over?


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

supplyguy1973 said:


> Some of my best spots are in cedars


Are your cedars the last to produce? Seems like mine are..


----------



## supplyguy1973 (Mar 19, 2014)

Jbarr said:


> Are your cedars the last to produce? Seems like mine are..


Yes they are because the ground doesn't warm up as fast because of the ground cover


----------

